# Chest problem



## TheShakermaker (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a problem with my chest. 
My left pec is very smaller then The Other and for this Also my left scapula and my left shoulder Are higher then The others.
I'll post a pic.

What do i have to do?




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 25, 2015)

Might have a curvature of spine causing this. See a doctor


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 26, 2015)

Seriously?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Cutler (Sep 21, 2016)

Really visit doctor bro to avoid serious problems in future!


----------

